# TEXAS STYLE BRISKET



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

*TEXAS STYLE BRISKET*
[h1]*A Lot Easier Than you Thought*[/h1]
*First, “Don’t over think it” Keep it simple and it will be fine.*

*Here are a couple of links I posted on Brisket.*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166136/how-long-to-cook-a-brisket-or-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166201/brisket-texas-style-follow-up-to-yesterdays-post-on-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule*

*Meat selection is the first thing. When choosing a good Brisket whether it be Select of Choice a few thing to look for.*

*All the Briskets I buy are in Cryovac, look for briskets weighing around 12 pounds +-. Pick it up and look it over, check for a good fat cap, not too thick. Then the bend test, the Brisket should bend, if it doesn’t, too much fat, if it flops over, not enough fat, somewhere in between. Look for marbling the more the better. If you know the Butcher asked what the Packaging date on the box is. (Probably not going to happen at the big box stores) Brisket in Cryovac should be aged for 30 to 60 days 45 days being the optimum or peak time. I am not saying that a brisket you buy can’t be cooked right away, it can. But for the most flavor, a little ageing is a good thing.*

*I’ll be smoking a Brisket that has not been aged.*

*I do not inject, marinate or let it sit in the fridge with a bunch of rub for a day or two. I take it out of the Cryovac, rinse it off blot it dry, then start trimming it up. Try to keep the fat cap about a quarter of an inch, cut off any taggles or areas that need cleaning up. I rub it down with a little oil (EVOO, Canola etc.) **Just so the rub will stick. Sometimes I don’t even use oil.*

*I coat evenly and generously with Course ground black Pepper and Salt. (You can use anything you like, but be careful with sugar based rubs)*

*Also doing some Smoked BBQ Beans here is the link to that:*   *http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201533/garys-smoked-baked-beans*

*Picked up a Brisket today (Wednesday) I’ve seen better selections but after going through quite a few I found one that was acceptable.*

*OK - its Friday and time to start prepping.*

*First on the list BBQ sauce, I made a fresh batch of BBQ sauce that’s it. Prep work done*

*Saturday:*

*5:00 AM -  Pulled Brisket from fridge, started smoker.*

*5:30 AM – Trimmed and rubbed Brisket*

*6:00 AM -  Smoker @ 225° Brisket on. Started prepping the Beans*

*Note: Started smoker with charcoal and added Split of Pecan*

*7:00 AM – Beans on added another split*

*9:30 AM – Robs On (That’s another story)*

*10:00 AM – Beans off , just right on the smoke*

*11:00 AM – Looking good, added another split*

*12:00 PM – Pulled Brisket, wrapped in butcher paper.*

                         *(New roll of Pink Butcher Paper, Have to order *

*                            It from Austin)     *

*12:30 PM – Pulled and wrapped Ribs, back on the smoker*

*2:00 PM – Unwrapped Baby back’s , Back on the smoker*

*                      Spare’s need a little longer in the foil.*

*2:30 PM – Unwrapped Spare’s, back on the smoker*

*3:00 PM – Baby backs ready; Spare’s need a few more min.*

*3:30 PM – Spare’s ready, only thing left on the smoker is the *

*                      Brisket, added another split*

*6:30 PM – Brisket finally ready, 12.5 hours. Good I’m Hungry*

*The ribs were for a guy that works for the company my Wife is with, He wanted to learn to smoke so today was Rib Day.*

*A couple of pics of what I bought*













IMG_2198.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2199.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Getting ready to clean it up, Like I said earlier not the best selection I have had better













IMG_2200.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Removed quite a bit of fat, marbling was not as good as I like













IMG_2201.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






We are doing this Texas Style  so Salt & Pepper Only  (You can rub with anything

you like, just be careful with sugar based rubs.













IMG_2202.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2203.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Smoker pic Just heat coming out of the stack













IMG_2204.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2205.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Brisket had been on an hour when I put on the beans













IMG_2206.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Getting ready to pull the Brisket to wrap, Ribs have been on for 2 hours. I pulled 

the beans off after 3 hours to make room for the ribs and finish up in the oven.













IMG_2207.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






A shot of the Brisket before I wrapped it













IMG_2208.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2209.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Wrapped and back on. You can't find the pink butcher paper around here I ordered 

a roll from a paper company in Austin













IMG_2210.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Ribs after 3 hours ready to wrap













IMG_2211.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2212.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2213.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






This is around 3:00 PM Brisket has been on 9 hours total, 6 unwrapped, 3 wrapped

Un-wrapped the Baby backs, Spares need a little longer













IMG_2214.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Spares are ready, going to re-wrap to send home with my trainee 













IMG_2215.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






After 12.5 hours Brisket is ready, Just hanging out resting waiting to be sliced













IMG_2218.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2219.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






A few sliced pics













IMG_2220.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2221.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016


















IMG_2222.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






And My supper, well worth the wait Nothing like a good Brisket, Beans and slaw













IMG_2228.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Full, full, full.    The chunk in the zip lock is for the next couple of days

The other piece will be vacuum sealed and into the freezer for when I get the urge

for some good Brisket













IMG_2229.JPG



__ gary s
__ Mar 6, 2016






Thank everyone for looking, Like I said Brisket isn't hard, It's the waiting 

that's hard.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2016)

Excellent looking brisket Gary!

It just goes to show you that if you know what your doing, you can get great results even when you don't have the best piece of meat to start with.

Awesome my friend!

POINTS to you!!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh Man!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The Ribs look Great, but that Brisket doesn't even look Legal !!!  Just Too Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Another Outstanding Smoke & Thread !!-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the Views, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks a bunch Al and Bear.  Sometimes you just gotta go with what you got.  There was really nothing wrong with it other than I like more marbling

Usually get them At Sam's sometimes Super One, this one came from Super One,   Still tender and moist

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2016)

Another great lookin smoke Gary, very nice !   Thumbs Up.  Makes me wanna toss on a brisket for sure.  Darned tasty lookin thread.  

I tried to give ya a point & wouldn't let me, guess I'm out or somethin.  So, I owe ya a point for this thread....


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks WHB, that happens,  Happened to me the other day had to wait about 8 hours I think

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2016)

Great cook Gary.   That meal looks mouth watering .


POINTS


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 6, 2016)

Excellent post and smoke Gary!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks Guys   I just want all the newbies Not to be scared Of Briskets


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Guys   I just want all the newbies Not to be scared Of Briskets



Newbies????    I still haven't done one.


----------



## north idaho (Mar 6, 2016)

Gary that looks amazing. A couple questions, after wrapping the brisket in the pink paper and putting back on the bbq did you leave the temp at 225, also do you let the briskest rest in a cooler or just on the counter top?
Thx


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Newbies???? I still haven't done one.


WHAT !!!!    They are not hard at all, Try one.      My trainee yesterday (I was teaching him ribs)  When we put them on the smoker I said "That's it for about 3 hours" He said "You don't have to turn them, flip them or move them around ?"  He said his brother did ?

I asked how they were he said OK sometimes Not very good, I said there you go.

Same with brisket just let it do it's thing, hardest part is the wait

Gary


----------



## jcbigler (Mar 6, 2016)

For anyone who is interested, you can buy the pink butcher paper on Amazon:

 $30 for an 18" wide and 150' long roll. 

They also have 24" wide for $40. 

Easiest way to find it is to just buy it online. It's food grade and non-coated. I found out the hard way that most butcher shops use "freezer paper" which has one side coated with wax.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> For anyone who is interested, you can buy the pink butcher paper on Amazon:
> 
> $30 for an 18" wide and 150' long roll.
> 
> ...


Yep, I researched a bunch of sites, but decided that $30 - $40 bucks for a 150 feet was way too much, I'll look up what I paid but I bought a 1000 foot roll for fifty something bucks,  Kind of a no brain er 

I'll check and see the exact amount   That's why I bought from the Paper company in Austin

Gary


----------



## slimc (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow I wish I could find a brisket that cheap! For that I would have to pay $80 up here in the northeast!

Looks great


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 6, 2016)

Great looking Brisket and great info. Thanks for sharing, but I think you missed out not making burnt ends from that point.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 6, 2016)

Everything looks great, Gary! I just bought a sidebox unit and hopefully by mid-summer I'll know how to use it enough to try a whole brisket. I can get them here for $32 to $38. Great pictures and post!

Dan

:points:


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank's guys

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice smoke buddy  Point b


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 7, 2016)

Gary, awesome job!


----------



## tropics (Mar 7, 2016)

Gary you hammered out another great Brisket,the whole cook looks good to me.Points

Richie


----------



## boykjo (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice brisket Gary..........................


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 7, 2016)

Gary

Great looking Q and post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking good, You got it right using just salt and pepper on the brisket. Like JJ said one time, "why put all the perfumes on it", let the meat speak for itself. I might add that I have never heard of wrapping a brisket in the butcher paper, I used to wrap mine in foil but it made them come out more like a roast than BBQ brisket. I am guessing the butcher paper keeps the meat from drying out yet releases the steam. Tell us more please., O' and you get points on the butcher paper method.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





HT


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Brian and CM   

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary you hammered out another great Brisket,the whole cook looks good to me.Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, I try

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> Looking good, You got it right using just salt and pepper on the brisket. Like JJ said one time, "why put all the perfumes on it", let the meat speak for itself. I might add that I have never heard of wrapping a brisket in the butcher paper, I used to wrap mine in foil but it made them come out more like a roast than BBQ brisket. I am guessing the butcher paper keeps the meat from drying out yet releases the steam. Tell us more please., O' and you get points on the butcher paper method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using butcher paper for quite a few years. You are correct It keeps some of the moisture in but releases enough

to keep the bark from getting mushy . Try it and you will like the results. I too didn't like the using foil. What I ended up doing was taking the brisket back out of the foil and back on the smoker for the last hour or so to firm the bark back up.

Thanks for the point too

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Nice brisket Gary..........................


Thank you Joe,   Been cranking out some sausage lately ?

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

twoalpha said:


> Gary
> 
> Great looking Q and post
> 
> ...


Thank you Larry and for the point

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

North Idaho said:


> Gary that looks amazing. A couple questions, after wrapping the brisket in the pink paper and putting back on the bbq did you leave the temp at 225, also do you let the briskest rest in a cooler or just on the counter top?
> Thx


Sorry I am late, Yes I do leave it at 225º  No cooler this time we were ready to eat let it rest on the counter as long as I could

Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2016)

Great step by step, Gary!

Points!

Disco


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you Disco,  How is your weather ?

Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2016)

Right at the moment, it is about 0 C (32 F) but it will warm as the day goes on. The best part is that the snow has melted to just about six inches deep and my driveway is no longer a bobsled run.

How are things in the Lone Star state?


----------



## radioguy (Mar 7, 2016)

Gary,

Good thread.  Straight forward and simple.  Best thing you taught the student was keep the lid closed!  If your looking you're not cookin'

Points

RG


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

gary s said:


> Yep, I researched a bunch of sites, but decided that $30 - $40 bucks for a 150 feet was way too much, I'll look up what I paid but I bought a 1000 foot roll for fifty something bucks,  Kind of a no brain er
> 
> I'll check and see the exact amount   That's why I bought from the Paper company in Austin
> 
> Gary


I went back and looked $58.66 delivered to my front door  that works out to about $ .058 per ft  (1000' ft. roll) as opposed to  $.266 a ft.

for 150 ft.

But I do quite a few Briskest  that 150' that 150 ft. roll would last me anytime

Another thought is split a roll with someone  That's a good deal  $29 bucks for each and you wouldget 500 ft

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking good Gary. Did you feel you used enough salt and pepper? Briskets are a conundrum for me because I have a sweet tooth but I'm also a believer in doing things authentically. Therefore whenever I do just S&P I always wish I had added some sugar, or at least more salt!!!

The next one I do will be heavily encrusted in salt! We'll see how it goes.....


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks great, gary! Points!


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Humdinger  I got plenty of salt for us (Hard to see)  Add sugar if you like sweet  Go wit  Turbinado Sugar, also When I want a little Sweet I use Honey Powder It works great.

Gary


----------



## docho11idaze (Mar 7, 2016)

Awesome smoke.  Noobie here, planned on tackling a brisket soon, motivated to be the next smoke i do.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## pit boss tx (Mar 7, 2016)

Great photos and works of art! The "Q" Art is better for display than some

contemporary works I have seen. Art is supposed to "talk to you" and man

do these works talk to me! I would imagine other readers get the same

reaction too.


----------



## joe black (Mar 7, 2016)

Great cook, Gary.  That brisket looks absolutely awesome.  Your threads are always loaded with good tips and ideas.   :points:

I have been under the weather lately.  Two bouts of a stomach virus in 3 weeks.  It was no fun at all.  I finally got everything to come together and got a nice cryovac of loin back ribs at Costco.  Man, they were meaty.  Well over 10# for 3 racks.  Did them Saturday and turned out really good.  My usual, 265*, 3-1/2 hours, no foil, good pull back, good bend and some sauce.

Keep the great learning threads coming,  Joe


----------



## jpgauthi79 (Mar 8, 2016)

Great job, Gary. Next stop after I give you some points... find me some butcher paper!


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks Doc  and  Pit Boss

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2016)

jpgauthi79 said:


> Great job, Gary. Next stop after I give you some points... find me some butcher paper!


Thank you  and for the point ,,,,,,,,,,,,,   Find that Butcher Paper

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Mar 8, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Humdinger  I got plenty of salt for us (Hard to see)  Add sugar if you like sweet  Go wit  Turbinado Sugar, also When I want a little Sweet I use Honey Powder It works great.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Never thought about honey powder. Great tip. I'll try it and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Great cook, Gary. That brisket looks absolutely awesome. Your threads are always loaded with good tips and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe.  Glad you are feeling better, 3 weeks of that stuff has got to be rough.

Gary


----------



## seguragreenwave (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks excellent, as usual!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hell, I wish I could buy it for that price. It looks great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks great. Packers are not big locally so hard to find...JJ


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. Packers are not big locally so hard to find...JJ


I'll bet Pork bellies are easier to get though.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2016)

gary s said:


> I'll bet Pork bellies are easier to get though.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gary


Oh yea...Huge Asian community in this area. Chinese restaurants with Menu items an American won't recognize, Hand Pulled Noodles, Korean, Thai and Vietnamese all within a 5 mile radius...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey Gary

As usual, your brisket looks absolutely great!!  Just looking at your posts on briskets has me pretty close to trying one.  I've only had brisket once.  Didn't much like it, but then again, it sure didn't look like any that you do.







  for another fantastic brisket.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Gary,   Give it another shot.   I'll probably be doing a pork butt next

Gary


----------



## bear55 (Mar 9, 2016)

That is some good eats there Gary.


----------



## joe black (Mar 9, 2016)

Gary,  That is an awesome thread on the brisket.  Thanks for sharing.  I tried to post a point in post #41, but I understand that it didn't go through.  I've read lately on here that folks are having giving points.  I hope this gets straightened out.  Points for the brisket cook.   Joe     :points:


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Gary, That is an awesome thread on the brisket. Thanks for sharing. I tried to post a point in post #41, but I understand that it didn't go through. I've read lately on here that folks are having giving points. I hope this gets straightened out. Points for the brisket cook. Joe


Ah Ha  I see the problem   You have to go to the bottom of the Original Post which should be post #1

 That is where you give the point

Probably the problem you and others are having.

If you click on the thumbs up on whatever page or post # that is where your point goes, Hey I've 

done the same thing before. Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Mar 9, 2016)

Man I knew I had come by here and mentioned what great briskets you make. You could make a good living there in Texas just smoking brisket. 

Good looking smoke.


----------



## joe black (Mar 9, 2016)

You could also make a handsome fee giving instructions on the inner workings of the site.  I have just been going back to the last post that the original person made to click on the green thumb.  Just lazy, I guess, but in ever knew it made a difference.

Thanks again for your sage advice and teaching, I'll try again.   Joe    :points:


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Oh yea...Huge Asian community in this area. Chinese restaurants with Menu items an American won't recognize, Hand Pulled Noodles, Korean, Thai and Vietnamese all within a 5 mile radius...JJ


We have an Asian market here in Tyler I shop there occasionally for thing the regular stores don't carry.

Gary


----------



## daricksta (Mar 9, 2016)

It all looks great, Gary, textbook even. If we were neighbors I would make sure we were the best of friends, swapping and sharing Q. Since I primarily cook for just my wife and I, I usually buy a brisket flat that weights no more than about 7 pounds. I'll buy a larger one if my wife and I are both making brisket dishes around the same time. Her slow cooker recipes usually call for 5 pounder and I'll smoke the 5-6 pound remainder. This year I hope to go full bore full packer and make some burnt ends.

What kind of smoker do you own? I couldn't see the manufacturer name in the photos.


----------



## frosty (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful work!  Excellent all the way around.


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Rick,  I always shoot for around a 10 - 12 pounder sometimes a little larger if it has a big fat cap that way I can freeze a chunk for later on.

Smoker Manufacturer is right here in East Texas "Me and #2 Son"

Thanks     if we were neighbors you would probably get tired of smoke coming from my back yard.    Funny story a few weeks ago my neighbor cam over

and asked me if I was OK ?  I said yeah I guess  Why ?  he said I hadn't your smoker fired up this week.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Frosty

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Mar 10, 2016)

Looking Good. Busy man


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Looking Good. Busy man


Thanks  Not busy now  Just watching the rain

Gary


----------



## north idaho (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Gary!  My next 13 lbs brisket goes on at 330 tomorrow morning. I learn something new every time I make one and will incorporate your teachings into this one. Unfortunately none of the local suppliers knew what pink butcher paper is so I order a roll from Amazon but it won't be here until next week.


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2016)

North Idaho said:


> Thanks Gary! My next 13 lbs brisket goes on at 330 tomorrow morning. I learn something new every time I make one and will incorporate your teachings into this one. Unfortunately none of the local suppliers knew what pink butcher paper is so I order a roll from Amazon but it won't be here until next week.


Congrats North Idaho.   A couple of things you can do.  Cooke the Brisket all the way without wrapping like some do, Wrap in Foil after about 6 or so hours then unwrap the last hour or so, ..... Or  what I have done when I was out Of Pink Paper  I used parchment paper, Not the waxed  or treated butcher but white parchment Paper  You may have to put a couple of pieces together  or double wrap but it works great.

Here is one I did last year in Parchment 













IMG_20150529_124649_624.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 10, 2016


















IMG_20150529_124144_717.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 10, 2016


----------



## north idaho (Mar 10, 2016)

I will pick up some parchment paper tonight and give it a try. 
Thanks!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2016)

Parchment paper is like foil and propane. Always keep an extra back, because you always run out at just the wrong time!


----------



## aggie94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful looking brisket!  Like the timeline you have, you get up early when you do yours!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 11, 2016)

Franklin's brisket ain't got nothing on Gary's! And you can tell him I said that!


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2016)

Aggie94 said:


> Beautiful looking brisket!  Like the timeline you have, you get up early when you do yours!


Thank you and for the Point 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Franklin's brisket ain't got nothing on Gary's! And you can tell him I said that!


Thanks Buddy, you are too kind

Gary


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks outstanding! I will be trying this brisket recipe soon!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 13, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Gary,   Give it another shot.   I'll probably be doing a pork butt next
> 
> Gary


I didn't smoke the brisket the one time I ate it.  It was done by a transplanted Texas boy married to my neighbor's daughter.  So, when I do try one, it will be MY first.

Gary


----------



## jp61 (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice smoke Gary! Looks delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I smoked a brisket not too long after I got my very first smoker (MES40") back in 2011.

My four legged friend couldn't be any happier with my effort 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll have to give it another attempt on the WSM.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 18, 2016)

gary s said:


> I went back and looked $58.66 delivered to my front door  that works out to about $ .058 per ft  (1000' ft. roll) as opposed to  $.266 a ft.
> 
> for 150 ft.
> 
> ...


Supplize has it for $20 a roll


gary s said:


> I went back and looked $58.66 delivered to my front door  that works out to about $ .058 per ft  (1000' ft. roll) as opposed to  $.266 a ft.
> 
> for 150 ft.
> 
> ...


Supplize in New Braunfels TX has it 18"x1000 for $21.99 . Not a bad price either. They call it Pink Butcher paper on their website. guess I'll have to go get a roll.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> Supplize has it for $20 a roll
> 
> Supplize in New Braunfels TX has it 18"x1000 for $21.99 . Not a bad price either. They call it Pink Butcher paper on their website. guess I'll have to go get a roll.


Hey thanks, I'll put their name in my Outlook  How much was the 24 inch ?  that is what I have

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2016)

You know 25 - 30 years ago when I was traveling all over the US it was hard to find BBQ Brisket  and even just BBQ. Since all these shows, the Internet and Competitions You are seeing BBQ places all over,  and good BBQ places !.  So much information available at the touch of a button.

  It has made me really Lazy, I've never been much of a shopper, I been in Tyler for over 20 years and only been to the mall 5 or 6 times. I tell my Nephew (Who is a shopper)  If I can't order it and FedEx or UPS deliver it, I don't need it.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2016)

gary s said:


> You know 25 - 30 years ago when I was traveling all over the US it was hard to find BBQ Brisket  and even just BBQ. Since all these shows, the Internet and Competitions You are seeing BBQ places all over,  and good BBQ places !.  So much information available at the touch of a button.
> 
> If I can't order it and FedEx or UPS deliver it, I don't need it.


----------



## jcbigler (Mar 18, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey thanks, I'll put their name in my Outlook  How much was the 24 inch ?  that is what I have
> 
> Gary



Doesn't look like they have a 24" roll available, at least not currently. Here's the link for the 18" 

https://store.supplize.com/inet/sto...gory=&department=A0&class=A04&fineline=AA0402

I'd buy a 1000' roll, but my wife already thinks I'm off my rocker for ordering the 150' roll of butcher paper. I'll keep checking and see if they have a 24" roll. Though, I don't know where I would store it.


----------



## unclepopo (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks great.  

I wrapped my first brisket in butcher paper last year and absolutely loved it.  I did three briskets and had friends over and had no left overs since they were taking as much as they could home.  I will never put another brisket in foil.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2016)

You Kinda get Hooked on the Paper, I've been using it for years.

Gary


----------



## docho11idaze (Mar 19, 2016)

Alright so quuck question, i have a masterbuikt 30" propane....any reccomendations for cutting a whole brikset pre smoke to fit it in my smoke?  ie: direct in half, cut it here not there etc


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 20, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> Doesn't look like they have a 24" roll available, at least not currently. Here's the link for the 18"
> 
> https://store.supplize.com/inet/sto...gory=&department=A0&class=A04&fineline=AA0402
> 
> I'd buy a 1000' roll, but my wife already thinks I'm off my rocker for ordering the 150' roll of butcher paper. I'll keep checking and see if they have a 24" roll. Though, I don't know where I would store it.


Thanks for the link!  Gary... Hey Road trip! b


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2016)

Great looking brisket Gary thanks for the PM sorry I was out of town. As they say to each their own I never wrap anything don't know why just my way. Question on the salt I most always only use kosher salt lower sodium again just my way. I do prime ribs with just salt and pepper.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you Warren

Gary


----------



## sauced (Jun 17, 2016)

Everything looks delicious.....great job!!


----------



## gary s (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Sauced, if it stops raining I'm ready to do another one.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Sauced, if it stops raining I'm ready to do another one.
> 
> Gary


Not raining up here!!

Shoot up here & make a Brisket !!

I think I'm wearing a path to this Thread, just to sneak peeks at this Brisket !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Bear.

Gary


----------



## froman524 (Sep 6, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> For anyone who is interested, you can buy the pink butcher paper on Amazon:
> 
> $30 for an 18" wide and 150' long roll.
> 
> ...


I just did a brisket with some butcher paper that I got at the meat counter for free, it had wax on one side, but it turned out pretty well, didn't notice any adverse effects of the wax.  What is the impact of wax vs. no-wax?

Thanks


----------



## grizsmoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Gary thanks for the inspiration!
:grilling_smilie:
After reading your post I am attempting my first brisket this Saturday. I got my roll of pink butcher paper delivered today and going to pick out a nice packer tomorrow. 

I noticed you mentioned you did not have a lot of time to let the meat rest on this smoke. In a perfect world what length of rest do you recommend?

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and experience. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2016)

GrizSmoker said:


> Gary thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda like any meat it needs time for the juices to be re-absorbed  I try to let mine rest covered in a couple of towels for at least 30 min. 

Got a 21 pounder on right now and 5 racks of baby backs go on later (All this is for a friend)

Gary


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Froman524 said:


> I just did a brisket with some butcher paper that I got at the meat counter for free, it had wax on one side, but it turned out pretty well, didn't notice any adverse effects of the wax.  What is the impact of wax vs. no-wax?
> 
> Thanks



It's probably best to avoid waxed paper in general, but the idea of butcher paper is that it lets the meat "breathe" a little, whereas foil is watertight. The waxed paper may work more like foil than the regular butcher paper. 

 Can't back up any science behind the butcher paper vs foil, but in my experience the paper still helps retain moisture but doesn't't affect the bark quite as much. Aaron Franklin thinks paper makes the brisket a little less " pot roasty" than foil does.


----------



## jcbigler (Sep 18, 2016)

Froman524 said:


> I just did a brisket with some butcher paper that I got at the meat counter for free, it had wax on one side, but it turned out pretty well, didn't notice any adverse effects of the wax.  What is the impact of wax vs. no-wax?
> 
> Thanks


Wax melts under heat. Do you want to eat a brisket covered with wax?


----------



## 76lowandslow (Sep 25, 2016)

I bought butcher paper at uline.com, $46 for 1,100 linear feet.  That should last me for a good while!


----------



## gary s (Sep 26, 2016)

That should last a while.

Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 12, 2019)

nice job !


----------

